# [OFF] Lancement magazine libre

## F!nTcH

Bonjour tout le monde !

Souvenez-vous il y a quelques semaines "BEnj3838" passait pour recruter des volontaires pour un magazine libre. Aujourd'hui nous somme heureux de vous proposer le premier numéro ici: http://fintch64.free.fr/. Vous trouverez le magazine au format PDF, ainsi qu'un tar.gz contenant les sources Scribus et les images (principe de l'OpenSource)

Au programme de ce numéro : 

Article du mois : Nouvelle version d'Ubuntu, nom de code : "Gusty"

Article de programmation : Début de la série d'articles sur la programmation : le "Hello world" dans plusieurs langages

Jeux : Les jeux, c'est aussi sous Linux, petit aperçu des jeux libres sous Linux

Et bien sûr, une section News.

Bonne lecture

L'équipe MagazUDG

PS : J'ai en charge la rédaction des articles spécifiques à Gentoo, donc vous pourrez me taper dessus ici directement !  :Laughing:  Ce mois-ci, il n'y en a pas, mais c'est prévu le mois prochain...

----------

## kwenspc

L'idée est pas mauvaise, un e-zine de ce type pourquoi pas. Je vais tenter d'être constructif dans mon commentaire (à ne pas prendre mal donc ^^)

Par contre faudra revoir le formatage. Là c'est pas très clair. Faudrait une page de garde (couverture) et ensuite un sommaire nettement plus clair. Pourquoi pas aussi un edito. 

Sinon y a un soucis avec les polices et/ou le rendu pdf? y a des polices très moches (crènelées et tout). Et "justifier" aussi ça serait bien.  :Laughing: 

Le code, tentez d'avoir de la coloration syntaxique, ça accrochera mieux le néophyte.

Sinon le contenu...  "ubuntargl gusty nouvelle version tant désirée". au secours (titre racoleur).  :Neutral:   Pour le reste ça se démarque pas de ce qu'on trouve habituellement, c'est dommage.

Si vous voulez "percer" va vraiment falloir faire original dans le contenu (et travailler la forme aussi). Mais c'est une premier numéro, je suis sûr que vous ferez nettement mieux la prochaine fois.

Bon courage!

----------

## Temet

Je vais tâcher de le lire en douce au taf et je dirai ce que j'en pense.

Je salue l'initiative  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : bon j'ai jeté un rapide coup d'oeil. Moi j'aime bien. L'idée de faire des petits programmes avec trois langages différents est bonne, çe me plait.

Je l'ai vu dans Adobe Reader sous XP (taf...), pas de problème avec la police principale mais celle du passage:

 *Quote:*   

> A stuce : Com m e dans Quak e , le m e ille ur joue ur e st
> 
> souve nt celui q ui arrive à pre nd re un m axim um
> 
> d 'ite m s e n se d éplaçant tout le te m ps et e n re stant
> ...

 

a posé des problèmes.

Un bon début  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

 *Quote:*   

> Maintenant je lesse la parole à l'équipe pour se présenter :

 

Bon, j'espère qu'elle est voulue celle-ci... Vu que je n'en relève pas d'autre, je suppose que oui. Cependant elle devrait être en italique.

Sinon, j'ai aussi des problèmes d'affichage de certaines polices, notamment les codes bash, avec des lettres qui se chevauche etc. Visionné avec evince.

----------

## kwenspc

à la rigueur bon le numéro suivant vous pouvez passer à du LaTeX (ou docbook mais là y a plus de taf encore je crois). et sortir le résultat en dvi, ps et pdf. 

(le docbook vous permettrait d'avoir plus de format de sortie il me semble, à confirmer)

----------

## F!nTcH

Scribus en chie un peu (ou bien l'utilisateur en chie beaucoup ...)

Et le générateur PDF interne semble avoir un peu de mal aussi ...

Perso, LaTeX me fait pas peur ! Mais mon rédac chef,c'est une autre histoire ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

C'est possible d'avoir une maquette de magazine avec Latex ? Je suis pas vraiment expert, loin de là, mais il me semble que c'est surtout pour faire des articles scientifiques, rapport de thèses etc. A priori, c'est bien Scribus le plus adapté pour ça...

----------

## kwenspc

Tu peux faire plus qu'un article scientifique avec LaTeX mais en effet c'est pas évident d'accès. Il faut se créer son style, etc... ça prend du temps et en effet Scribus est sans doute plus adapté pour ce type de document.

----------

## F!nTcH

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est possible d'avoir une maquette de magazine avec Latex ? Je suis pas vraiment expert, loin de là, mais il me semble que c'est surtout pour faire des articles scientifiques, rapport de thèses etc. A priori, c'est bien Scribus le plus adapté pour ça...

 

Les génies du LaTeX (et j'en suis PAS un) arrivent à faire plein de choses avec

Par contre j'ai essayé une extension de LaTeX pour faire des slides (OOo Impress), c'est sûr y'a pas d'effets de transition ou des mouvements. Mais ça fait une présentation simple, sobre et efficace !

P'têt on va trouver la magouille pour faire de la PAO avec LaTeX ... J'ai PAS encore cherché

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je l'ai vu dans Adobe Reader sous XP (taf...), pas de problème avec la police principale mais celle du passage:
> 
>  *Quote:*   A stuce : Com m e dans Quak e , le m e ille ur joue ur e st
> 
> souve nt celui q ui arrive à pre nd re un m axim um
> ...

 

Idem pour ce passage dans la version linux de Adobe Reader.

D'ailleurs, le rendu général de l'article sous Adobe n'est pas terrible : polices assez moches (trop grasses), couleurs approximatives des illustrations ...

Sous KGhostView, c'est mieux et encore meilleur sous XPDF.

Finalement, c'est KPDF qui donne le meilleur rendu !

J'ai également essayé la version source sous scribus. Cependant, il y a deux polices qu'il ne trouve pas ("Courier 10 pitch regular" et "Dustimo regular").

Scribus propose de les remplacer par "Nimbus Sans L Bold Condensed"

Y aurait-il un lien avec le rendu PDF ?

Sinon, je salue l'initiative et suis déjà curieux de voir le n°2  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## F!nTcH

Je crois que les polices sont compilées dans le PDF ...

Et effectivement moi-même je regarde avec KPDF donc je n'ai pas vu les erreurs d'affichage

EN REVANCHE

Elles ressurgissent lors d'un copier/coller depuis KPDF ... Comme s'il corrigeait l'affichage par lui-même.

En tout cas, j'invite ceux qui le souhaitent à s'exprimer sur notre forum : http://fintch64.free.fr/forum/index.php

Là, toute l'équipe pourra vous répondre, y compris le rédacteur en chef, premier visé par ces problèmes de mise en page  :Wink: 

----------

## Deusexodus

Personnelement moi j'ai les lettre qui s'entrecroisent (surtout les m). Maintenant je suis d'accord qu'il faudrait une page de garde. Je suis pas fan (du tout) de Ubuntu donc ... Maintenant s'il parle un peu des autres pourquoi pas. Je ne l'ai lu qu'en diagonale mais c'est plutôt bien.

Juste, il doit forcemment avoir possibilité d'avoir des images de meilleur qualité (quite à doubler le poid du pdf) parce que en standart les pdf reader l'agrandissent à au moins 150 % (les écrans sont de plus en plus grand) et puis je préfère lire en plein écran.

Voila c'est tout. Mais je vous soutient l'idée est interessante.

----------

## nonas

Qui c'est qui fait des tests de scripts bash en root ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Pour les images tu devrais utiliser un format vectoriel. Je me permets cette remarque car je ne peux pas lire les sources.

----------

## F!nTcH

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Qui c'est qui fait des tests de scripts bash en root ?  

 

http://fintch64.free.fr/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=6

----------

## Clark

Je confirme les petits problème de polices, même sous Kpdf, ainsi que les différentes remarques concernant la mise en page (couverture, sommaire, images pixelisées, justification des textes...). 

Je me permets en plus d'ajouter ceci : je trouve les textes et les images très gros : c'est exprès (genre spécialement destiné à une lecture sur écran) ou pas ? Parce que si on imprime le mag, il faut le faire sur du A5 au max si on ne veut pas avoir l'impression de lire un mauvais TP de lycéen  :Razz:   (je branche, c'est de l'humour, je dis surtout ça pour le rédac'chef...) imprimé en Arial 15 pour faire du volume.

Je pense, mais ça n'engage que moi, qu'il vous manque une vraie maquette : un choix de polices, de mise en page, d'en-tête et de pieds de pages clairs, de couleur (genre une couleur par partie ou par thème ? ), de forme de paragraphes ; un truc directement réutilisable et qui donne sa "griffe" à l'ensemble. Pour l'instant, ça fait un peu "brouillon". 

Et la première chose que vous devriez mettre en place, c'est un sommaire pdf de façon à pouvoir circuler dans le document en utilisant son arborescence : pour un document à diffusion électronique, c'est très confortable. Et des liens internet cliquables : c'est quand même rageant d'avoir un fichier électronique avec les désavantages d'un support papier, non ?

Sinon, j'ai pas encore tout lu donc mes remarques sont très "négatives", mais il ne faut pas le prendre mal -vous faites du chouette boulot et au moins vous le faites- ce n'est en aucun cas une dévalorisation de votre travail.

----------

## F!nTcH

On a déjà commencé à parler des remarques mentionnées ici.

Il faut que je précise deux choses qui semblent peu claires :

Le magazine n'est pas un magazine professionnel, la mise en page choisie par le rédac' chef veut refléter ce fait.

Sur la page concernant le téléchargement du magazine, j'ai explicitement déconseillé l'impression, pour participer à la préservation des forêts (oui c'est peu, mais il n'y a pas de petits profits). Vous trouverez cette information ici.

En résumé, c'est un journal électronique amateur.

J'en profite pour faire un bilan des réactions :

Sur le forum Ubuntu, on se soucie plus du fonctionnement du code de l'article de "programmation" que de la mise en page. L'explication (subjective) que je propose est que les utilisateurs Gentoo ont corrigé d'eux-même les erreurs.

Gentoo est une distro très sérieuse, et ses utilisateurs le sont tout autant, d'où des avis plus "tranchants" et même plus pinailleurs parfois (je vous rassure, je suis du même tonneau).

Les avis sont partagés, il y a ceux qui détestent la mise en page, ceux qui la supportent sans l'apprécier, ceux qui veulent imprimer (rhoo !!) et chez qui ça passe pas, et ceux qui aiment malgré quelques bugs.

Sans rentrer dans les détails, nous commençons à voir où sont les erreurs dans le fonctionnement et l'organisation de notre magazine. Nous attendons la fin de la semaine et nous ferons un bilan en bonne et due forme.

Notre forum se tient à votre disposition pour toutes les remarques (l'inscription n'y est pas (encore?) obligatoire).

----------

## kwenspc

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur la page concernant le téléchargement du magazine, j'ai explicitement déconseillé l'impression, pour participer à la préservation des forêts (oui c'est peu, mais il n'y a pas de petits profits). Vous trouverez cette information ici.
> 
> 

 

En fait ne pas l'imprimer n'aide pas à la préservation des forêt (indirectement ça serait même le contraire). L'économie du papier est une mécanique bien huilée et actuellement - en Europe du moins - y a il y a plus d'arbres plantés que d'arbres coupés rien que pour la fabrication du papier. 

Le soucis est plutôt d'ordre énergétique: fabriquer du papier (même pire: le recycler, je sais ça parait étonnant mais c'est le cas) demande énormément d'énergie et des produits souvent très polluant. Donc ne pas imprimer un document ça aide surtout à ne pas avoir sur la conscience l'utilisation de ces produits et d'une énergie elle même produite, souvent, avec des moyen polluant.

----------

## F!nTcH

@kwenspc

j'avais pas envisagé les choses sous cet angle, mais effectivement ... du coup, c'est juste la justification qui est fausse pas le principe !  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Plutot sympa ...

 En effet sous kpdf des soucis de polices dans les morceaux de code ..

 par contre je trouve que la partie d'install ubuntu est de trop .. un lien à la limite aurait été plus judicieux dans le sens ou la doc d'install évolue dans le temps mais pas le mag :p ..

peut-être plus détailler les avantages d'ubuntu pour ceux qui souhaitent migrer de win à lin 

Sympa la section Jeux ... mais quid des liens vers les sourceforge et autres éditeurs ? 

(pas tapper pas tapper les copains on sais que Gentoo rulez)

Bref tu as pas mal de critiques dans ce thread mais au moins ca veux dire que l'on aime et apprécie et souhaitons que cela s'améliore ^^

 bon courage pour le no2

PS= Et la section abonnement ou qu'elle est sur le site ? :p

----------

## F!nTcH

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> PS= Et la section abonnement ou qu'elle est sur le site ? :p

 

Tu rigoles  s :Laughing:  Elle est pas marqué assez gros ... Je te la met en <H1> si tu veux  :Wink:  http://fintch64.free.fr/abo.html

----------

## dapsaille

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   PS= Et la section abonnement ou qu'elle est sur le site ? :p 
> 
> Tu rigoles  s Elle est pas marqué assez gros ... Je te la met en <H1> si tu veux  http://fintch64.free.fr/abo.html

 

ouauheuuuuuu comment ca on as pas le droit d'avoir la boulay attitude :p

 en fait j'y suis allé mais je n'ais pas lu qu'il fallait envoyer de mail :p je m'attendais à un chti formulaire 

(en ce moment je suis à fond dans AJAX donc je vois des formulaire partout :p)

----------

## F!nTcH

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *F!nTcH wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   PS= Et la section abonnement ou qu'elle est sur le site ? :p 
> 
> Tu rigoles  s Elle est pas marqué assez gros ... Je te la met en <H1> si tu veux  http://fintch64.free.fr/abo.html 
> 
> ouauheuuuuuu comment ca on as pas le droit d'avoir la boulay attitude :p
> ...

 

Non, tout à fait entre nous (vous le répéterez pas hein !!) on doit déménager chez un hébergeur plus pro qu'un simple compte Free (bien que je suis très content de Free pour un service gratuit !!). Et là on aura une vraie liste de diffusion, et peut-être un nouveau design. Et évidement un vrai formulaire pour s'inscrire (ou se désinscrire).

(Boulet att' , je connais bien aussi  :Wink:  j'ai aussi fait des études à l'école de bouletterie !  :Laughing:  )

----------

## geekounet

Hm, je vais faire mon chieur, mais dans le header du site vous avez marqué « pingouin » alors qu'il s'agit de « manchots », ce qui n'est pas du tout pareil.  :Smile: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Hm, je vais faire mon chieur, mais dans le header du site vous avez marqué « pingouin » alors qu'il s'agit de « manchots », ce qui n'est pas du tout pareil. 

 

Quoiquejedisais ?? Des pinailleurs les Gentoo-er !!  :Laughing: 

C'est pourtant la vérité mais je trouve que "manchot" sonnerait mal ...  :Sad: 

----------

## kochka

Salut F!nTcH,

Bonne initiative ! Voila mes quelques remarques :

Install Ubuntu

- Le tuto est plus un ensemble de screenshots qu'autre chose. Quitte a être un tuto pour archi debutant, pourquoi ne pas expliquer le fond en même temps ? Par exemple a quoi sert une partition, que sont les points de montages, a quoi correspond les point de montages indiqués (racine, home, var ...). Ca serait plus intérressant pour un débutant.

- Le swap = mémoire visuelle ? Joli  :Smile: 

Programmation

Bon c'est quand même ultra mega super basique même si ce n'est qu'un début  :Smile: 

Juste, une idée comme ca pour la suite, la même chose avec QT ou GTK et Python, Ruby ou C++ pourrait être sympa.

Sinon tu dis "Remarquez qu'en python, le type des donnée est déterminé par la machine virtuelle"... Ce n'est pas vraiment exacte, c'est toi qui détermine le type à l'affectation même si il est implicite : a = 5 => int, a = 5.0 => float, a = {} => hash etc ...

Voila c'est tout pour l'instant  :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

Ce n'est pas moi qui gère les articles de programmation  :Wink:  Il faut voir avec MRFreeze.

A la limite, je vous conseille à tous d'aller réagir à son article dans notre section dédiée : http://fintch64.free.fr/forum/index.php?board=4.0

----------

## Clark

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> ...ceux qui veulent imprimer (rhoo !!) et chez qui ça passe pas...

 

Tu noteras que j'ai quand même fait des propositions concrètes (arborescence, hyperliens) pour exploiter un peu plus le caractère numérique de votre publication, hein  :Wink: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *Clark wrote:*   

>  *F!nTcH wrote:*   ...ceux qui veulent imprimer (rhoo !!) et chez qui ça passe pas... 
> 
> Tu noteras que j'ai quand même fait des propositions concrètes (arborescence, hyperliens) pour exploiter un peu plus le caractère numérique de votre publication, hein 

 

Ah oui !! mais entre nous, nous devons changer l'outil de PAO pour mettre en oeuvre ceci, sans quoi il n'y aura pas de lien hypertexte (interne et externe au PDF) ... Je vais en parler  :Wink: 

----------

